# Pills



## TheBlob (Sep 11, 2016)

Hey any of you guys recommend any online pharms for pct etc.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 11, 2016)

AllDayChemist was good when I used 'em.


----------



## soldhisoul (Sep 11, 2016)

If you want to do it the "legal" way then you can buy them in liquid form as "research chemicals" for your rat or whatever.  However dosing is inconsistent as it settles on the bottom of the bottle and you have to use a dropper.  There are a few online outlets that sell them legally.  I've used them before and they were alright.


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 11, 2016)

Adc like NBLE said. Hg vs rc = huge difference. 

What you been up to dood? Been a while.


----------



## TheBlob (Sep 11, 2016)

Dude I have a new family and and school full time and apparently I am now a total fat ass lol.. I have just been eating like crap.. But still lifting and doing my thing how have you been


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 12, 2016)

Hey at least you're still going at it. 
I'm just busy af. Another meet coming up then a long layoff to work on the little things.


----------



## snake (Sep 12, 2016)

The return of the Blob!

ADC like everyone said.


----------



## mickems (Sep 13, 2016)

ADC if you have the time to wait for it. other than that, research chems are hit or miss.


----------

